# Boo:) hybrid build thread, rota test fit :)



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

been on here a while, please excuse my spelling ect

bought my baby last year in a trade, was a dodgy motor as it died in 3 weeks failing on compression and turbo 
but amazing history, solid body, ad pretty clean 

car is now at 99k, serviced regularly, and washed,,alot 

car has had the following done 

new recon engine, gaskets, pump, pick up ect
turbo dynamics stage 3 hybrid k04
custom downpipe back system
k+n induction
Forge 007p
eibach 25mm rear spacers
forge 10mm fronts
apex 40mm springs
polybushed front top mounts
ferrodo brake pads (every little helps  )
quattro sport shocks
v6 rear difuser
original chorus stereo (works with the bose  )

*to be fitted*
450cc injectors (off MR Matt B (thank you) )
polybush wishbones
dogmount
ecs magnet plug
full service and coil packs

and since the car didnt sell (didnt want to sell but had an itch for an s4 XD ) im awaiting my new pay check at my first job soi can go shopings XD

_list to purchase_
relentless downpipe and sports cat
fmic
rear tyres :evil: 
rear tie arms (going to chance the megan racing bars)
coilovers (possibly save for air)
anti roll bar upgrade
and hunting some brembos and larger disc

also i have the mercs in my picture for sale as i believe i needed coilovers to suit the car, so im on the look for some rota grids ? if anyone knows of any 

less bad spelling and here some pics, negative and positives welcome


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

how much have you lowered the car? 50-60mm? any rubbing?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

cars got the 40mm apex springs all round

and then additional 10mm top mount drop in the front

no rubbing at all even under heavy driving, the fronts have enough clearance and so does the back even with the 25mm spacers, but not sure if it would rub after the rear cambers brought back out


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

pay day ftw 

just bought the following

s2000 induction
3inch intercooler piping
intercooler 600x300x76 
rear falken tyres
megan racing rear tie arms,,in pink 

so coming together nicely atm  still waiting on few bits to sell so i can buy the downpipe and take a trip to Badger 5, worth the drive from north wales


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello mate, Nice looking tt. 
What sort of bhp and tq figures are you running with the hybrid? Have you updated the engine rods? 
Love the wheels


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd say you can't go 3" on FMIC piping. I have about same size FMIC and it was a bit tricky to fit. Bumper needed grindig and washers had to go. viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165860


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

You don't want 3" pipe work its to big to fill. 2.5" is perfectly adequate.

The stage 3 hybrid will be good for 320bhp..

You will need a decent exhaust manifold otherwise 290-300bhp on a stock manifold is all you can hope for!


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

im only aiming 300 as im running std internals

too late bought the 3inch :/ but i have 2.5 inch pipes all ready  i can use the 3inch for the raddo when i go big turbo spec on that, only bought the 3 inch as it was black links :/ (sounds dumb i know)

i have no idea what the cars running atm, but im collecting parts ready for badger 5, all i know is that i can keep up with my mates stage 1 225 (265 bhp) up to bout 90 then he goes, the spool on the hybrid is mutch better

im currently striping the engine that went ready for forged internals but unsure weather ill put her back in the tt or in the raddo, posssibly the mk1 caddy ha as ive gt a spare 1.8t, plus a 1.9tdi pd plus a 16v abf and a shity 2.0 8v lol


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

boo:) said:


> im only aiming 300 as im running std internals
> 
> too late bought the 3inch :/ but i have 2.5 inch pipes all ready  i can use the 3inch for the raddo when i go big turbo spec on that, only bought the 3 inch as it was black links :/ (sounds dumb i know)
> 
> ...


Not sure what your referring too i guess 300bhp ? there is no magic number for when your likely
to bend a rod but its the torque you want to be carful of to save your rods... but seen as
Bill (badger 5) has mapped plenty of these im sure your map would be adjusted accordingly


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

They are 550cc injectors


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just do the rods


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Just do the rods


+1 yeah come on no half measures drop rods in then spank it [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

ha , ohh 550s... winning i forgot XD

im eyeing up forged goodness  but not sure i want to build the old engine forged first so i can test my mechanical skill...  lol theres a pretty decent guide on youtube actually 

or just hambug matt


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

part update 

my redcucers arrived,, and my filter <3










ive got the mentality in my head that the car feels healthier now for sum reason the k+n was pretty small, cars less noisy now aswell


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

yeiii 










also won a bid on a genuine cargo net ready for my diy rear seat delete

and also bought some Porsche 986 seats  <3

coming together nicly ,,,hopefully


----------



## Jagsy (May 26, 2013)

Going to be a sweet car when done I think !

Keep spending


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

ha im going to treat the car to some love ha

on the hunt for some nice rims now, i want some rotas  but hard to find for right price


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

well very long day waiting for 5 o clock at work so i can rush home 

the following has arrived 









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1003084_10151515091163061_1312907528_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/995899_10151515091298061_65911939_n.jpg

20 mins later 








https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1016542_10151515091353061_175752694_n.jpg

what you guys recon on the seat choice?

im going to do the rear seat delete and have it pretty tidy hopefully


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Where about in N Wales are you


----------



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

how did you find fitting the seats?
any complications? what electrics did they come with?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

blaenau ffestiniog bud in gwynedd

umm seats straight fit 

not donne the wiring yet but on these seats its just the + and - that you need , literally brown and red


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

right , i regret the 3inch pipe work, was a bitch !! to fit 

but i got it in, i now dont have front washer jets

also loving my porsche seats <3 so much better 

and the Megan tie bars are holding up brilliantly

heres some pics, need to test for leaks sumhow (boost gauge test possibly, cant find smoke testers :/ )

















beer break 










































any thoughts?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, I think that massive cooler looks great


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks 

im jjust waiting on getting my konis fitted and also a downpipe and sports cat before i go to mr badger 5 for the map

nice 3-4 hour drive haha


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

whereabouts are you bud?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

blaenau ffestiniog

north wales

if you look at google map of north wales, its that big grey circle


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

still awaiting pay day , so its the little things

been experementing with the fmic fittings, trimming bit mor tidy ect and working a way to keep the grills 

also manage to get round to paint my calipers as i wanted some idea of what the brembos are going to look like 

next friday im picking up some koni coilovers  so once ive sorted the height i can then dial in my camber 

also anyone ran rota grids, im unsure to go for the 9.5s or 8.5s (probably the 8.5s) in either a strange darkish red or a gold :/ 
im going to split my current bbs and get the dishes polished and centres powdercoated in a bbs gold, but im unsure yet on the rota color as im tempted to get small decal down the side of the car to break the silver up a bit (sortof like what the gt 2s have)

pics cause of my bad grammar


























and possibly to get my IC pipes painted like a crackle black or something bit less stand outty, as i feell kinda chavy :/


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

any thoughts?[/quote]

mmmm,,, have you just robbed a bank !!


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

wt y amean? 

i just dont smoke, dont drink, the cars keep me sane and trouble free ha

ive spent alot fixing it so im not arsed bout chuking money at her ha


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Boo boo

The car is looking great. I actually really like how the clean polished pipework is a feature of the front bumper.. 

Damien.

Was this the inspiration for your forum name?.. :wink:


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

haha thanks 

i have an obsession with king boo from super mario


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

boo:) said:


> haha thanks
> 
> i have an obsession with king boo from super mario


 :lol: Fair enough... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

bought a liquid gauge off a tt member and i love it 

car ran 228 bhp and 210 ft lbs

not bad for standard ecu


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

not mutch on progress still 

liquid gauge being so mutch fun, but deadly when plying high score :twisted:

but struggling lately to pull past 200bhp latly :/

the boost im peaking at is 14.7 psi so trying to wonder should it be more or im just confused ha

also what information should i be looking at on my liquid gauge to see if all is running good ? 

,,, but back to normal

but today did one job... changed spark plugs XD one list to be ticked

heres some random pics to brighten up the page


























current shopping list
sports cat and downpipe (any suggestions please)
rota grids 
coil packs - _ -
service
badger 5
brembos (any suggestions)
anti roll bars

current list to do
finish painting rear calipers
fit my konis next weekend
fit new rear tyres
adjust camber!!
tidy engine bay


----------



## tgarvie (Aug 14, 2013)

Love how your car is sat, a great stance! Looking forward to more updates


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

thank you 

should sit better once the konis are on


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Mate,
Your car looks great. Mines the same colour, is a facelift and gets dropped by 25mm next week and would love it to look anything like that. The photos with the car, some nice roads and beatiful scenery really looks the part.


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks its currently on 40mm springs and a 10mm top mount drop. 10mm front spacers and 25 rears. Rear sits nice part from one side is off camber cause the garage only guessed ha


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

koni coilovers, adjustable dampening and height all round 

my god what a difference  amazing


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

well big ish update 

these arrived today 

brand new rotas in gold

18x9.5 et 38s  well see how they fit on the test fit this weekend

what yall recon ? 


















and now waxing 










very exited


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Sweet do have a soft spot for some rota's looking forward to seeing them on


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

love the wheels but don't like gold wheels on silver cars  Are they not too wide for the fronts to?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

i initialy went for bronz but ebay went nuts at something,, dont ask

so i opted for a gold, and hopefully will pull it off

ive seen 9.5 all round on an s3 so i should think be fine on the tt

im getting 2 tyres fitted friday and i will test them on the front and back, before sorting out spacers, i do have 10mm fronts and 25mm rears so ill have rough guessing to do, if not hopefully will sit perfect on what i got ha

my maths with the et calculator recons perfect


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> love the wheels but don't like gold wheels on silver cars  Are they not too wide for the fronts to?


+1

What tyres are you going to fit with 9.5 rims? 265?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

going for falkens with 225/40

so will sit like this


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Like the rims, will hold judgement on them with a silver car.


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

i understand gold is a bold colour to go for, but i think in my own opinion that silver on silver is ghastly, black would of been bit strange, bronz would of been nice, but i reckon hopefully ill be able to pull the gold off...touch wood

i just hope it doesn't look chavy alongside my front mount,,which stick out like a sore thumb :/

but i will see the end results on test day


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes i like the 9.5,, but 225, why why ??? wheels are made at optimun size to ensure full advantage is taken of the road to tyre contact area.


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

id be in 4x4 mode on what ever 9.5 fits ha

im using 225 falkens as i bought 2 new ones last month and ive gt 2 decent tread ones on the car now

i will be experimenting with wider tyres later on

possibly go up to 235/35


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

boo:) said:


> i understand gold is a bold colour to go for, but i think in my own opinion that silver on silver is ghastly, black would of been bit strange, bronz would of been nice, but i reckon hopefully ill be able to pull the gold off...touch wood
> 
> i just hope it doesn't look chavy alongside my front mount,,which stick out like a sore thumb :/
> 
> but i will see the end results on test day


gold will look sweet with the silver if its at the right height


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

joeplease said:


> boo:) said:
> 
> 
> > i understand gold is a bold colour to go for, but i think in my own opinion that silver on silver is ghastly, black would of been bit strange, bronz would of been nice, but i reckon hopefully ill be able to pull the gold off...touch wood
> ...


thank you

gold and silver should work :idea:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

gold looked good on the Subaru,,,,,,, maybe you will have to paint it blue


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

i knew someone would do a scooby joke - _ - fml

i am near tempted to get the car sprayed in a satin red XD


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

done a bit of testing today, headlamps were lookin a lil tired so i decided to test out some colour XD

the lenses are bit 'meh' anyway , so might as well test










































kinda growing on me


----------



## Bre-TT (Jul 14, 2012)

LOVE those rot as. Looking forward to seeing how they look on the TT 8)


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

thank you

my mates fitting 2 tyres Friday hopefully so i can do the test fit and see if i need bigger/smaller spacers 

im hoping to get away with the 10mm front and 25mm rears , going to be tough with the 9.5s all round


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

well test fit day  rears , perfect, just need to lower teh konis another 15mm 

the fronts just catch the shock so i need to upgrade to a 15mm spacer, and it will clear perfectly 

here is some test shots XD

tightt !!









only shot i can get on the front :/


























































pretty happy with the gold on silver aswell


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the wheel its self looks ok,, is it smaller ?,,, pity to make it look strange with the odd fitting tyre...


----------



## Tomreid (Aug 5, 2013)

I like those new wheels! What have you done with the headlights it looks like a yellow tint?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

the lights have a yellow film yes, just testing it for a while

ye alot of people still haven't seen many stretched tyres which is very strange ha

when they are all on, and adjusted heights/camber the rims wont look to strnge

they are 18x9.5,, the bbs i have on are 18x8

both running falken 225/40


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] i want 9.5s [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

and i want/need 15mm spacers,, plenty of room in the back for wider rims, and the front eats up 9.5s


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm dunno...the rear is definitely calling for 265 tyres :roll:


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

is it 265 that fits 9.5then?

i will be going wider tyres dont worry, with more power comes more girth or something like that 

i just need to find mixable tyres that will get me the same rolling radius


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

boo:) said:


> the fronts just catch the shock so i need to upgrade to a 15mm spacer, and it will clear perfectly
> 
> tightt !!
> 
> ...


I wouldnt say that 15mm is close to fitting - are you sure you've got that much room to play with arch wise?

5mm clearance between the shock & the wheel would be adequate.....perhaps even less....after all they are static positions and should never move unless your wheel bearing is knackered or the wheel is buckled.

Either way I like them, very aggressive - always wondered what Rota's would look like on a TT. Can't help but think they would look better anthracite or gunmetal.


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

there is plenty of arch space 

15mm should be perfect,, hopefully

um a gunmetal or hyper black would of been nice, but originally i wanted a bronz , so went for gold , something bit different, plus i might be doing a colour change and i reckon the gold will suit it better


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

update this whilst im on

been working away alot in Gateshead and seen sum tidy tts floating about there 

cars developed a strange rattling noise in the rear when cars rolling slow or off the throttle, think its a heat shield or exhaust rattling about so thats on my to do list

also to refurbish my bbs 2 piece rims

and to bloody source either a downpipe and sports cat or to get it made somewhere so that i can finally get the car mapped!

thinking of getting 2.5inch boost pipes and getting them painted, for a less obvious look









need to drop the rear and dial in the camber


































also got round to doing a rear lens 'red blank' blends in ok so pretty happy for now, might make a tidier cut next time and polish the lenz out first aswell


























so still on shopping list
3 bar grill
spliter
spoiler
arbs
BBK

...TBC


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if you are looking for BBK, there is a guy selling just now,, absolute bargain !!!!!!! wish he was selling a few weeks ago i would have had it,, too late now


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Looking great, wish I'd gone for the 9.5 now


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

www bbk, will have a scan now 

ahh that looks good man :0 8.5 ids practical 

but i recon i cd run 245 rears and 235 fronts maybeee


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

smallest of updates
few pics










































finally bought a cupra splitter , trimmed it, but need a dry day to fit it, and also fitted a reverse light 'red sticker'

some proper updates next month hopefully after pay day

*relentless downpipe (then tailored for the car with my exhaust guy)
*magnaflow 200cell universal cat (as the relentless is known to fail
*thermostat (as my car keeps dropping temperature
*2.5inch pipework for the intercooler as i think the 3inch might be bit big
*finally attempting to fit my BAM 3inch tip to my APX engine
*oil and filter change 
*sort out why my handbrake isnt holding very well
*lower the front and rear
*4 wheel alignment (rear cambers mix, match atm)
*larger tips for the rear silencer
*fit my v6 spoiler and cupra spliter
*fit my resistor for the airbag light from the porsche seats

lot to do -_ - but builing a decent size garage soon so i can finish my raddo 20vt and my caddy mk1 RWD all AWD dunno yet ha


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

boo:) said:


> smallest of updates
> few pics
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one the sports cat you'll be buying?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-76mm-Centre ... 1045082839


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

yes

(dont say its shit ? :/ )

its my exhaust guy that recomended


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

bit of an update

first something that gave me a heart attack









my key devorced my fob

went to shop, went back to car, tried slotting key in barrel and was like wtf,,,shit arghhh going crazy,,,,

10 mins later found the key in the shop on the floor,,, thank god  using spare now till i get key fixed 

now car related update 

pay day came so went shoppings, my list so far for the car

*neuspeed rear arb 
*heatwrap
*relentless downpipe
*v6 rear spoiler
*cupra spliter
*2.5inch pipework for intercooler
*silicon hoses for turbo outlet and throttle body and the other one XD
*t=bolt clamps
*gold bolts XD
*some tools
*new coil packs and adapters
*new fresh oil and a filter 
*short shifter

so lots too do


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

will be look good with red bolts i suppose


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

red bolts for where? 

the gold bolts are for the fuel filler cap surroound


----------



## mosmadsam (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks mad mate, I was only wondering today what a TT would look like on rotas, you've pulled off silver with the gold well! how about a gold filler cap to finish it off?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

i might try that

ive got gold bolts for the filler cap so ill try with subtle first


----------



## mosmadsam (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah gold bolts will look nice mate


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

all my parts have arrived and currently all i have done is

#fit new plugs
#tfsi coil packs and adapters
#new creation motorsports breather pipes ( plugged n75 wrong way round,,, doh!!)
#and fitted a facelift grille 
#some goldage bolts 
#sorted me rear seat delete, just need to

but annoyingly i have alot of parts left to fit and winter has set in -_-

some pictures of progress and some with testing my new camera 


































camera testing


























































still learning with the new camera (dslr nikon d3200, i like it lots  )


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Car, stance and wheels look awesome mate... 8)

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Car, stance and wheels look awesome mate... 8)
> 
> Damien.


+1

Looking very smart. I need coilovers in my life. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## yusuke280 (Sep 3, 2013)

nice car!

Just curious where did you get the strut brace (bar) for the rear-seat delete area?
I've been looking for one and no sources at all...pls help!


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks guys 

i made it 

i think i might make a few tbh, with a fancy locking mech


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Boo where did you get them gold fuel bolts from or did you spray them up yourself?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.pro-bolt.com/vaf/product/lis ... &x=17&y=12

here ya go bud


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

boo:) said:


> http://www.pro-bolt.com/vaf/product/list/?category=%3F&Type=9&Manufacturer=87&Model=2051&Year=2079&x=17&y=12
> 
> here ya go bud


Cheers fella, do you know if the bolts on the fuel cap are the same size as the bolts around the gear knob, that way i can order 2 lots of these bolts?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

the bolts for the gearknob need to be 
]Aluminium Allen Bolt M4 x (0.7mm) x 10mm Gold and you need 8 of them


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

boo:) said:


> the bolts for the gearknob need to be
> ]Aluminium Allen Bolt M4 x (0.7mm) x 10mm Gold and you need 8 of them


 Cheers fella, all purchased


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

very handy site  my mate told me bout it


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes probolt is an awesome company..And great customer care too. 

I really admire your car mate. It just looks so good on the Rota's. How does she steer with the wider front wheels? Did the wider j numb the steering somewhat? Reason i ask is, that i will be going back on my qs multispokes soon after their makeover..  And i was thinking of getting hold of some oem 8.5 J's in the future for the front, for that all round deep dish look.

Damien.


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

its 9.5 all round
235 rears
225 fronts

previous bbs were 225 and the turn in was as amazing as it was then as it is now 

and thanks as well


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

little update

won these bad boys the other day 323 brembos , jut getting them re painted before fitting with new pads 









plenty of life  but broke 1 of the pads - _ - but ordered new brembo ones 

then i won a relentless v2 manifold off ebay for £54 , granted the flange had crack









but mates dad works in power-station so will get it crack tested there , re welded and strengthened 

and then getting it sent off for internal/external ceramic coating  anyone got any recommendation (zirotech wanted £240!!)

progress so far is waiting on manifold so i can fit the front arb (neuspeed 25mm) ,manifold and downpipe in one hit

and fit the rear (20mm neuspeed) and adjust my dodgy camber -_-

and then still need to fit my rear spoiler, cupra splitter, silicon hoses, inter-cooler pipework, kilaknor clamps and quick shift - _ - lot too do

so here is few more shots testing my camera out , still learning the settings ha


































also going to attempt the B6 S4 rear disc mod soon  and try get a few plates made up


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

boo:) said:


> also going to attempt the B6 S4 rear disc mod soon  and try get a few plates made up


Lookin' good.

And when you get the rear discs sorted, lots of links/pics/how-to's, etc. Not really fancying £500 on either ECS, Tarox or 'the other one'  - although the latest ECS rear kit looks fantastic.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

There's a really good reason why Relentless are on version 27 :wink:


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

ye relentless qc are poo 

hence why i got the v2 cheap,, apparently the v2 flows really well

but its really thin metal !! hence getting it strengthened and then ceramic coated 

will get lots o pics XD


----------



## wizzer14 (Aug 1, 2013)

i love this  keep the gd work up


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

as others have said, the car is looking v good, will look even better when you get some decent discs n calps behind those wheels,,,,,i have been considering the relentless manifold myself but not convinced about the quality...have you considered the "front disc " rear brake upgrade,, very easy and cheap .


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

front disc rear brake??

im going 323s and 4poters, and then s4 rear discs,, so what the thing your on about


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Google '312 rear brake upgrade', a lot of threads out there but this will explain it the easiest  might want to do your calcs to make sure you don't 'overbrake' the rear though. You ALWAYS want the fronts to lock up first for STABLE & SAFE braking.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ke-upgrade


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

I've had iffy results with Relentless Tuning myself. I bought their DP and it rubs terribly. 
How are your Megan tie bars holding up? I've been thinking of purchasing them as well but am unsure of quality.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

boo:) said:


> ye relentless qc are poo
> 
> hence why i got the v2 cheap,, apparently the v2 flows really well
> 
> ...


You have a used relentless what's Already cracked
and your getting that ceramic coated ???
Are you mad ! lol people have tried beefing
Up the welds before ! The material as you say
Is thin so maybe maybe make one out of tin
Foil it might last longer :wink:

These are a headache to get on off as it is at least
Use a new one to give it half a chance :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

boo:) said:


> front disc rear brake??
> 
> im going 323s and 4poters, and then s4 rear discs,, so what the thing your on about


viewtopic.php?f=2&t=244302&hilit=rear+disc


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

ill read those threads now 

ye its only cracked at the flange, put it in a fragment detector everywhere else was fine,, and you can see that the old weld was terribly thin on the flange 

ill see what my mates dad can do and then try the coating, and see how it goes , anything s better than the stock cast

worst case ill fix and sell and purchase badger 5s new kit


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

and megan tie bsars, keeping up with plenty of abuse


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

not much done lately , the garage i usually borrow to work on the car now has ha land-rover in it as it is not very good at holding rain out , so lot of stuff is on hold 

so all i have managed to do currently is fit the cupra splitter (pretty happy with it)
sent my callipers off for sand blasting 
downsize my i/c piping to 2.5inch
and curbed my passenger side rim on a speed bump!!

currently trying to put a claim in on a few potholes round my area as they have caused some of my levelling sensors and esp arms to snap and my rear droplinks  I'm a civil engineer/surveyor so i understand the councils legal side for claims.

also had the relentless manifold has been shot blasted and re welded but following mr Badger5s updates on facebook, im going to wait for his tested manifold ,a s currently everything is looking great with his product testing

so still left to do is....

1.paint and fit brembo's
2.fit front and rear ARB
3.fit downpipe (sort out rear exhaust rattling out back)
4.get a decent manifold
5,fit my 3inch tip (collected few parts to convert the tip to fit my apx)
6. get my v6 spoiler fitted and painted
7, rear brake upgrade
8,tidy up my engine bay
9.tidy up the interior
10.source and fit 20mm spacers for rear and sort out height/camber issue)
11, sort out my kerbing - _ -

and possibly color change on the car, sort of fancy a really dark colour plastidip (flat grey, green or desert ish) and balck the rims,,, or go painted gloss white and then rims in another shade of gold closer to the bolts ive had fitted

fiddling with my cameras editing as well


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Lovely looking car mate!

You get any jip at all on the front wheels being that wide?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

what is jip?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

boo:) said:


> what is jip?


Jip is peasant northern language for grief... 

Damien.


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

ohhhhh,,, ha

no 9.5s all round no hastle , no issues


----------



## B5byt (Sep 9, 2009)

Car looks great I love the front headlights

How have you attached the rear seat delete bar? Also looks very cool


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

right ill explain how ive done the bar sometime, pictures would expain better ha


----------



## B5byt (Sep 9, 2009)

boo:) said:


> right ill explain how ive done the bar sometime, pictures would expain better ha


sure mate. it looks like 3" s/s bar but from the pics it seems better executed than most

top work mate


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

aup im looking at buying these Monday, Im going for 9.5J 18" ... Matt black on my dark blue so should look beautiful <3
love the look you got here


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

pretty proud of the bar and my little diy mechanism inside , i need to make one out of stainless though ha

its not a 3inch bar its 65mm i think, same diameter as the rings in the vent gauges

ye i love rotas aswel , ive kurbed my front on a speed bump so will be going for color change soon maybee , but will be different hint of gold i hope

just a heads up, fitting 9.5 fronts you will need a minimum of 13mm spacer, ive gone 15mm, and with 225 40 on front it sits perfect  could go lil lower though, 235 might clip your coilover


----------



## Beezaboi10 (Feb 5, 2013)

Those wheels look incredible! love the subtle changes of the bolts on the filler cap and gear surround, finishes it nicely!!!


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

been lacking with updates, ive been busy with work and also purchased another project  a bmw e28 m535i and stil got the 20vt raddo -_0

so since my last update i have managed to do the following

fit new rear caliper
front and rear ARBS
323mm and 4 pot upgrade
badger 5 manifold ~(sounds amazing)
relentless 3 inch
mini service
engine bay tidy up
WMI mock up
new fuel pump

all types is coming up so iv'e got allot to tidy up and do - _ - still saving up for rods , Badger 5 quoted 1200 ish i think for rods and fitting , would be nice if anyone one here could get me a better price with reliability to back it up???  also tempted to go stroker by getting a 2.0 crank or however its done, but here is some photos as they are better than my spelling

random pic of the car in pvw somewhere 









































































































WMI mock ups

























































also killed my prop before , now replaced

















and cheeky pic of the e28 <3









lots to do on the tt -_-
im still confused at my low power 222bhp and 198ft lbs , it was running 242bhp and 210ftlbs , but no boost leaks, im hoping its the coil pack wiring or that some of my new added parts have done something because its not mapped


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

When I looked into rods it's amazing how it adds up. I think his price including cam belt etc is a hood one. 
Hopefully see this at all types I will be with dubwerx

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

ye his price is good put im so tight i squeeze blood from stones ha 

ive got a spare 20vt im going to build up, but i want my daily done properly ha

a sweet, il pop past dubwerx stand, ill be piseed dressed up as a scotsman ha


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

No level sensor in that meth tank?


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

its mock up Matt

i still need to exchange my solenoid upgrade aswell

it wont be running it for a while untill everything plumbed properly/safely and also running the rods (saving up)


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

all types is coming up, my favourite show as its local, camping, nice cars good friends and large amounts of alcohol and i then pretend im scotish (this year i have a kilt to kelp ha)

so cleaned the old girl, and just depressed me that my enthusiastic driving has developed more paint issues ha - _-

so im more tempted for a vinyl wrap soon

heres few pics of my cleaning -_- and also a cheeky video of my exhaust, after purchasing a go pro <3


































youtube link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CFaBQQq ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Pattys225tt (May 5, 2014)

Fitment is perfect on them wheels pal! Lovely motor


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

sorry to say but the car is now in the trusted hands of a new ownwer and ill never know the turbos capabilitys, thankfully its in much capable hands and will be looked after 

i have joined the darkside and gone twin turbo <£










but i must say this forum is the best i have ever joined, everyone nice, no bitchin and everyone is helpfull


----------



## Jagga (Dec 17, 2012)

Shame you've sold up mate, just read the entire thread. Nice work and good luck with your new beast

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessesmiff (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi mate what breaks are these? don't look like lcr ones?


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

What is the s4 like I looked at getting one but bought a qs.... Want more power now!


----------



## marsiz202 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sounds amazing! Plus what a beautiful setting! Where is that?


----------



## portos225 (Oct 29, 2014)

so a 15mm cleared your coils on a 9.5 ET40?

mine isn't [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Lovely car , lovely colour and great thread. Very inspiring. 8)


----------

